# DAB Digital Radio



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I think this is my first really stupid question . But I am just go for it now.

DAB Digital Radio - will they work in Spain
xx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes they will work in Spain, if there were any DAB radio stations available in Spain...(of which there are few or more likely none)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

sat said:


> Yes they will work in Spain, if there were any DAB radio stations available in Spain...(of which there are few or more likely none)


i'll get me coat :lalala:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

They don't work here. Sorry.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting article about the history of DAB radio in Spain here...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> They don't work here. Sorry.


Surely they DO but as there is no signal, they DON'T - if you see what I mean.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The best alternative here in Spain is an internet radio like this one. It's portable and picks up the signal from your wifi router in a few seconds. The sound is excellent too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Roberts-Stream-106X-Internet-Radio/dp/B0089W8IFA/ref=pd_sim_recht_1


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Or plug some little speakers into your phone and use TuneIn radio, thousands of stations world wide. Remember this (and the radio linked above) will use up your download data allowance. Use TuneIn on your computer too Browse by Location - Listen Online


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Or plug some little speakers into your phone and use TuneIn radio, thousands of stations world wide. * Remember this (and the radio linked above) will use up your download data allowance.* Use TuneIn on your computer too Browse by Location - Listen Online


We don't have any download allowance on our ADSL broadband. We have the radio on while we are both working online and never had a problem.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> *We don't have any download allowance on our ADSL* broadband. We have the radio on while we are both working online and never had a problem.


If your radio is coming via your router is will be streaming data, simple as that. Radio streaming uses a lot less than video streaming but none the less is will eat into your data allowance. 

*"We don't have any download allowance " *so you have unlimited download? If not what is your monthly download limit? You don't need masses for radio but if your capped its worth looking at before potentially being hit with extra charges.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have no download limits on our broadband service, unlike many other providers. My previous provider only allowed 500mb per month which was draconian...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> If your radio is coming via your router is will be streaming data, simple as that. Radio streaming uses a lot less than video streaming but none the less is will eat into your data allowance.
> 
> *"We don't have any download allowance " *so you have unlimited download? If not what is your monthly download limit? You don't need masses for radio but if your capped its worth looking at before potentially being hit with extra charges.




We also have no download limit. 

I could download a movie every hour a or stream TV continuously and they wouldn't care.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

might I ask whom with ?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Download Data Allowance? If Movistar ever bring that in for common or garden ADSL I'll be saying goodbye to them. So far as I am aware, and I stand to be coorected on this, the only download data allowances are applied by 3G, Wimax, Cable and Satellite internet providers and the service they supply is NOT ADSL, which by its very description is via fixed landline telephone.
Like most folks, I have internet availability on my Nokia smartphone but it cannot be described as ADSL; it's a 3G mobile service from Movistar and _does_ have a download limit. 3€ per month gets me 100Gbs per month... but I don't use it because my phone also connects via the WiFi router of my Telefonica ADSL service. My phone is set up to check for the availability of WiFi as the primary method of communication and 3G as its secondary method, used only when a WiFi signal is not available.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Movistar do give unlimited download for ADSL but not all ISPs do and thats why I said make sure you don't hit your limit. My UK fibre is unlimited which is just as well as we regularly download >500Gb a month but some providers cap you at 10Gb a month. Streaming radio uses much less, around 1MB a minute but even this can build up over a month.

If you use the likes of Netflix then you'll go through anything up to 1Gb an hour (watching high quality) so Whitenoiz your OK but others may not be and they need to check.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Interesting thread, I have two DAB radios packed away, waiting to move to Spain. So if the DAB won't work, what about if I switch them over to FM? Would I then be able to get BBC World Service, at least?

Kerry


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

KerryUK...

In answer to your question... Nope!

FM radio is line of sight ie., the receiver must be able to see the transmitter mast in a straight line. BBC World Service is I believe primarily on short wave. All you will get on FM is Spanish stations and some are pretty dire!

TDT (the Spanish version of the UK's Freeview set top box) brings a host of radio stations but most of these are Spanish. It will not receive anything broadcast directly from the UK, again its a line of sight thing, the signal comes down from a normal TV antenna... The only way to get UK broadcasts, TV and Radio, is via satellite or internet.

filmon.com is an internet broadcaster, available here in Spain and carries all the popular UK TV broadcasts BBC 1,2 3 and 4 ITV 1,2,3 and 4, Channel 4, E4, Ch5, Film Four etc etc Its free, but as *bob bob* has said unless you have an internet connection with no data limits such as the ADSL service supplied by telefonica, you will soon run out of data at which time you will either lose your internet connection completely or have it throttled back to 256Kbs which is absolutely useless.

Beware of all ISPs over here offering high internet speeds ie greater than 10Mbps. The infrastructure used on the phone lines is generally archaic and long since overdue for updating. This applies particularly outside of the major conurbations. The clue is always in the advertising where they say "up to xx Mbps" you might sign a contract for a 10Mbps service and after it's installation find that you are only getting 1 or 2Mbps; there is no-comeback... after all 1 or 2Mbps is between 0 and up to 10 so they have you by the short and curlies... 

Beware also of the small print which talks about 'Fair Usage Policies' If there is an FUP in force walk away before you sign anything if you are a heavy internet user. Wimax, Satellite and fibre-optic cable service providers are particularly fond of this one... again speed throttling to a largely unusable level is the punishment for overuse...

I am on an unlimited ADSL 6Mbps service which is the fastest we can get at our location; our average is between 2.5 and 4Mbps depending on traffic and the time of day... To use filmon by the way even with a 3+ Mbps download speed I still get buffering pauses occasionally.

There are an awful lot of cowboy companies out here at the moment pushing IPTV but again you need a decent download speed. For the life of me I cannot see the point of paying out up to 400€ for a box you can buy from Amazon or Currys for £75 especially when most of the programmes likely to be of interest are available for free via the aforementioned station. I hasten to point out that I have no affiliation with them... it fills my needs such as they are. I hardly ever watch Spanish TV and generally speaking I only watch Brit TV for the various motorcycle Grand Prix events and that available on Spanish TV anyway... I didn't come out here to watch TV... and I find both the BBC and ITV News coverage to be so biased.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jonmlb748 said:


> might I ask whom with ?


We are with a company called ONTITEL which (I think) is effectively a local distributor for ONO.


We pay 24 euros per month (including rental of equipment) plus IVA for 3meg download and 1meg upload speeds with no data limit.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jonmlb748 said:


> might I ask whom with ?


Jazztel ADSL, €29.99 + IVA a month for 7 Mb and definitely no download limit.


----------

